# Airide - 'Y' adapter



## Autoquest

My airide is fitted with two schrader valves fittted to the side of the van, no problems with that but I would like to pump up both sides at the same time by fitting the pump to both valves. Has anyone got an idea as to how I can do it? Perhaps a 'Y' piece adapter or something like it? (Can't find one anywhere)


----------



## peedee

What you may want is a dual piped gauge shown below.










peedee
edited to correct, unable to define url


----------



## DiscoDave

assuming it is piped up in 6mm plastic pipe you need to cut the two pipes behind the scraders, and fit one of these

ebay link

put one of the scraders into one port on the tee then the air bags on the other two connections.


----------



## pneumatician

*AirRide*

You know exactly what you want. Either a "T" piece or a "Y" connector .
What you need to establish is the nylon tube O.D ( I think mine was 6mm ) and then just Google "Pneumatic Fittings and stand back. There are hundreds of suppliers. You then have to choose either screwed fittings or push - in such as Enots or Le Gris. Failing that look under Pneumatic Supplies in Yellow Pages ther are suppliers in all major towns.

Probably about 30 Distributors within a 25m radius of me.

If absolutely stuck mail me and I will have mooch in the workshop.

Steve


----------



## Autoquest

Thanks to all, 'Pneumatic' is indeed the magic google word  I hadn't thought of a T piece behind the valves... Good idea! My first choice is for a y adapter from pump to both schrader valves - if that fails then a T piece it is.


----------



## GasWorks

If you currently have 2 valves, your springs are seperate, obviously.

But if you join them together via a T or Y you will enable the air in the bags to transfer to each other which will have a negative effect on body roll as when one side is compressed it basicly sends its air to the un comressed side, not holding its pressure and failing to do its job as effectivly.

To overcome this i would suggest installing a simple 1/4 turn valve in one of the lines after the T/Y. This would need to be opened to inflate/deflate obviously.

Valve: Something like this... http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/product_images/GR055270.jpg

Hope this helps


----------



## Techno100

That's a 15 month old post BTW :wink:


----------



## GasWorks

Ooops! Didn't check the date! Just got carried away :lol:


----------



## peedee

Never mind still a good piece of info.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And why not leave it as it is .

My airbags are independent


dave p


----------



## peedee

and one sags lower than the other :lol: 

peedee


----------



## GEOMAR

*air ride y adapter*

contact Phil at AS Air suspension and he will supply whatever you need and any advice necessary
GEOMAR


----------

